# broken headlight adjuster....help



## lb2188 (Nov 27, 2007)

Hey everyone I am having an issue with my driverside headlight after putting in new bulbs a friend of mine went to adjust the headlight and he kept turning the knob until i heard a snap and now the headlight beam points straight to the floor. I did do some searching and i'm still kinda unclear of the process to fix this, does anyone have any ideas? pictures would be wonderful. Thank you


----------



## Gtiminar (Jan 6, 2009)

*Re: broken headlight adjuster....help (lb2188)*

ok this is what happened. You over adjusted. The headlight is designed to break when over adjusting.
dont worry it is fixable.
Take a pocket mirror. aim it so that you can see the top inside part of the headlight. Look for the white plastic Ball and Joint Socket. It has poped out and you cant adjust the light any more.
The easiest way to fix this is to drop the bumper and take out the headlight. Trust me you have to do this in order to get leverage to pop the ball and socket in place. After you take the headlight out look inside and you will see what im talking about. 
i had to lube the ball in order for it to go in the socket.
lol i know that someone is going to "quote" me on that! 

I had to take out my turn signal bulb and stick my fingers in it like a bowling ball to get leverage. 
i have done this 2 times so i know exactly how to fix it.
The VW headlights are the cheapest pos i have ever seen
any questions let me know 
Do take the bumper off just drop it.
there is a how to for the bumper drop/removal


----------



## Gtiminar (Jan 6, 2009)

*Re: broken headlight adjuster....help (Gtiminar)*

oh how i love how ppl post stuff and aske questions about a problem that they have but never bother checking the thread. 
The first time i had this problem with my headlight adjuster i went to the dealer and they told me i had to buy a new headlight at $220 because it was broke. 

He is probally doing the same thing.


----------



## whatnxt (Mar 15, 2006)

*Re: broken headlight adjuster....help (Gtiminar)*

It is always nice to get some recognition for taking the time to help someone out.


----------



## Gtiminar (Jan 6, 2009)

*Re: broken headlight adjuster....help (whatnxt)*

this is his second post. The first one is called 
broken headlight adjuster...
Its hard to help people out when they dont check there post.

This issue with the headlight adjuster is a real common problem with vw headlights 98-05. The white mechinism (ball and socket) is designed to pop out if it is over adjusted. Or It can pop out when changing the bulbs due to excesive presure on the ball and socket. 
The dealer states it is broke you have to buy a new one the part cost $200 and they charge $90 addition for the labor. 
i fixed mine in about 30 minutes. First time I had to drop the bumper to take out the headlight because i couldnt get leverage on it. Next time it will take me 15 mins now that i know how to do it. 
I Also recomended that you lube the gears in the white adjuster.


----------



## Burton_Air (Mar 24, 2009)

*Re: broken headlight adjuster....help (Gtiminar)*

I am having the same problem, so don't think your time is wasted. I will be doing this tonight. Thanks a lot man.


----------



## ktm5050 (Jun 29, 2012)

Gtiminar,
THANK YOU for answering this post. Although the guy who posted this question may have gone to the dealer and got ripped off but I am benefiting from your answer. 

My headlight was pointing really low so I tried adjusting and ended up over adjusting to the point it clicked and now it points straight to the bumper. 

Anyway you can get by without dropping the bumper?

I also noticed that the rubber dome is missing and the bulb housing moves vertically quite a bit causing the light to point at various vertical angles.

Any idea how to make it so it doesn't move? What could be missing from the assembly that causes the inner housing to move.


----------



## p4kk0 (Jul 16, 2012)

Wow!!! I finally found a solution to fix my MK6 headlight. You sir saved me so much money. Thanks!!!!!!!!!!


----------

